
A French waiter is suing for the right to be rude at work - NicoJuicy
https://work.qz.com/1238553/a-french-waiter-is-suing-for-discrimination-after-being-fired-for-rudeness/
======
dudul
This article is incomplete. In another source (don't have the link here,
sorry) he was deemed rude _with coworkers_ , but totally great with customers.
And this is indeed part of French tradition for people to be very rude and
agressive in the kitchen.

I have a French friend who used to run a restaurant with his wife. They would
be yelling at each other all day long in the kitchen, but be totally happy and
great with each other at the end of the day. That's how he learnt it at
school.

Edit: found the link: [http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-
canada-43507949](http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-43507949)

~~~
galdosdi
Yeah, there's something to be said for the bonding value of fake/play
aggression. It reinforces feelings like "We must be close because we can call
each other an asshole without actually damaging the relationship" and "I can
say what's on my mind immediately without having to stop and filter and worry
about whether this will ruin our relationship"

I've never worked in this, but I would imagine cooks have to work very closely
together, be fast and honest with no time to sugercoat things (other than
pastries perhaps) so it's important to bond strongly as a team and to have a
culture of saying what you think quickly so the work can get done quickly and
mistakes dealt with quickly.

Chesterton's fence, man. Human psychology isn't simple.

